# Old cell phones



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Most folks more that likely have a old cell phone sitting around, instead of letting them collect dust or chucking them in the landfill, give em to these folks, CellPhonesforSoldiers. The phones that are sent in to be recycled are redeemed for calling cards for our soldiers over seas. Local drop off points can be found here. If you don't have a drop off point within reasonable driving distance, a prepaid shipping label can be printed. Since this is a nationally recognized not for profit organization your donation is tax deductible and the form for that can be found here.


----------

